# Regular Season Game 35 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Chicago Bulls



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Houston Rockets v.s. Chicago Bulls
United Center, Chicago, IL
Monday Jan. 8th 8:30PM Eastern Time*


*Houston Rockets*








*(21-13)
Probable Starters*







































*VS*

*Chicago Bulls*








*(20-14)
Probable Starters*























































Preview


> Houston (21-13) at Chicago (20-14) 8:30 pm EST
> 
> CHICAGO (Ticker) -- Tracy McGrady and the Houston Rockets have managed to make do without the injured Yao Ming. But perhaps their good fortune is starting to run out.
> 
> ...


vBookie Rules


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

im hoping ben gordon has one of his bad games n shoots like 1/15


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

T-Mac will beast the bulls


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I think if we can stop Deng we stop the Bulls. 

e have the backcourt to go with the Bulls in fact destroy the Bulls but our front court is disadvantaged. Wallace has no offensive responsibility so I am hoping Howard goes on him and Hayes to cut out Deng............


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

get battier to take deng to take him out of the equation. and put tmac on gordon


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I've been to the city of Chi' a couple of times....nice city. Hint: don't wear Astros gear. Hope the Rocks can shake that loss in Minn. yesterday...I feel asleep on it, but woke up in time for Tmac sweet reverse (top 10 play on NBA.com).


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Alston must be chained to the chair i swear to god.


Only Lucas Head and McGrady can play from now on. This is effing annoying.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If Alston is allowwed on the court in must be on a rule that he isnt allowwed to take a shot not one damn shot.

PS I realise the others arent doing much better........


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

terrible


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

3s 
we are 1 from 17???????????????????


You have got to be kidding me............


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

doesn't look good for us, we are really Struggling to score


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

now where is kirk? i thought he can play


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Deke, 16rebs in 26mins so far. :naughty:

btw what did he get T-ed up for? the Finger wag?


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

am i seeing this right? we are up? i went and took a quick shower and thought that we are geting killed but we are up? what happened?:eek8:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac back2back 3's!~


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

its nice to see which team rafer is playing for... not us.

after 0/6 in first half anyone with half a brain would know not to shoot no more. idiot rafer


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

Alston Turnover: Traveling (4 TO)

alston has to remember there are refs in the nba and its not the 5 step allowance theyre allowed in and 1


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

up by 2 with 34 secs left


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

BATTIER!!!

DPOY:clap2: :clap2:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

T-MAC doesn't get anybetter then this


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

chn353 said:


> BATTIER!!!
> 
> DPOY:clap2: :clap2:



:cheers:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

CLUTCH :worthy:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

we win

84-77


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm liking this win, Bulls are really good @ home. Tmac is looking real nice...another 30 for the man & the crowd was very appreciative of the "Mac Show!" .500 on the road!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Batt. Dunk a top 10...ez


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

THANK THE LORD I stayed up for this :worthy: :clap2: :cheers:


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

:yay: WE WIN!! Great second half by TMAC!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

tmac 25 pts in second half

player ratings.(copied from hayesfan)

tmac - 8.5
deke - 7
battier - 7
juwon - 7
alston - 2

hayes - 7
head - 6
lucas - 4
padgett - 3


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

chn353 said:


> tmac 25 pts in second half
> 
> player ratings.(copied from hayesfan)
> 
> ...


copied from me??

hmmm I don't remember posting that  but I was happy for my boy tonight! 4 offensive rebounds and the clutch free throws :yay: :worthy: 

good to come back and actually win one of the close ones on the road!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

u did it yesterday for the minni game


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

great win, and great to see T-Mac step up in the clutch like that. Who would've thought the 90yr old combined frontcourt of Deke and Juwan can hold up this well? 

And Luther continues his streak of 3pters, he's hit one in every game but the first.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh yeeeaaahhh, EXCELLENT WOOORK!!!

WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO TMAC AND ROCKETS!!!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah good win back to back and on the road puts a smile on my face


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

great job guys :cheers:clap:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Great win Great feelin and Congrats to Luther


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

chn353 said:


> u did it yesterday for the minni game


Oh that wasn't me  It was edyzbasketball.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Best 2 of the night!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rxWqvdlcFKc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rxWqvdlcFKc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

highlights for yall


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks Hayes. 

Couldn't watch the game last night, was dead tired after training.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I live to serve


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

awesome highlights, thx. Poor Deke getting that technical in a close game, the refs should know better!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

oh, nice upload to Youtube Hayesfan. 
If you are interested in higher resolution of the same thing, you can check the link in my sig.


----------

